# What kind of steering wheel this is...



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

heres the image from 2fast 2furious Does anyone know whats the Brand name of this steering wheel?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it looks like a sparco wheel i could be wrong.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I'll check on that....*

In the movie it looked like it was made out of brushed alluminum, did it look like that to you?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *it looks like a sparco wheel i could be wrong. *



I checked on SPARCO's website and it wasn't listed in their product line..... any other ideas?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

momo


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it might not be out yet.. it prolly is sparco cuz thats one of the sponsers..


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I cant find it on Momo's website either damn*

I wanna put it on my Z..... The wheel would put one of the final touches on my interior.... I think it would look badazzzz


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I think it would complete the interior nicely and I took some pics of your ride at the meet your Z is dope. Not go off topic but how did you go about getting the tails done?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats gotta be the cleanest 300 i've seen......

my first thought was also that it was a sparco


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*taillights*



Rama said:


> *I think it would complete the interior nicely and I took some pics of your ride at the meet your Z is dope. Not go off topic but how did you go about getting the tails done? *


I ordered a complete kit from PaulBailey.com they deal with 300's and Jags in the U.K. I thought it made the Z look real clean in the rear. Glad you liked it. =) Hey man I didnt think anyone saw my ride at the All Nissan meet in Orange. I got there so late. Freekin traffic up on Getty Center pass(aka405) grrrrrr.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thanks man....*



AjRaCeR805 said:


> *thats gotta be the cleanest 300 i've seen......
> 
> my first thought was also that it was a sparco *



I have just about finished with the looks on the car, soon to start on adding HP/ (yeah i know most peeps start the other way around) but the way I figured it, the most people dont ever finish with the looks part because they are always tinkering with the engine to keep it running. So I'll try from the other way and try not to scratch th paint LoL..... peace man and thanks for the props. I have written my friend chuck at showstoppers to see if he can find the mfg of that dope ass steering wheel. imagin the brushed alluminum in that grey interior.....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

2F2F? i think its gotta be APC


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rkeith said:


> *2F2F? i think its gotta be APC  *


haha, nah, nothing ricey about that wheel


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

The 405 is freakin parking lot but I didnt leave till about 4 something I saw your car in a pic with BigBadBlackTrack from my350z.com his car was in the pic and the BFGoodrich R34 it was in the thread about the lambo doors. Then I was your car from the rear in the background. When I saw it at the meet I was pretty happy because I got to see more of the car someone there asked about your tails and I just said I don't know I was wondering the same thing LOL.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Yeah that was in Oxnard*

the pics from that day were at a local high school, someone sponsored a local show and our crew kinda just rolled in. It was really cool cause Max(R34 VspecII) got all of us in for basically free. His car is dope, he's in our crew and one of the coolest guys you'd ever wanna meet. Real down to earth. Its funny cause alot of people still think that car belongs to Paul Walker. And a funnier thing Paul never owned it. hehe. Hope to see you guys at HIN at the LA convention center, I am not sure if they have a spot for my car. I sent them pics but they havent replied yet. Even if I dont get to show the Z then I'll just go to support the crew. L8es


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey i saw ur car @ the bash july 26 !!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Cool I guess some peeps did see it. =)*

Good to hear I was soooo pissed cause traffic was at a standstill LoL. Did you have a ride there? tell me about it maybe I saw you there.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Have you guys seen this Twin Turbo?*

This will give you a hard on LoL...... I wonder if I couuld get a custom setup like this for my 300zx (turbos exposed)? Maybe? LoL

Click this link ---->=http://fasttrackperformance.com/page5/Chow movie files/ChrisTTGN.wmv ]Twin turbo video


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ya.. if u saw the dirtiest b14 ever with messup bumper and a crack windshield.

that mine.. ( didnt have time to wash car )

i was over in the overflow lot.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*LoL mannn dont worry about it*

All that matters is you have a Nissan.... Best built import cars from Japan hands down....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

They have the 2f2f cars where I work. Ill check on it when I go there on Friday. Im pretty sure that they are Sparcos.

P.S. That is the sweetest 300 ive seen. I give you mad props on that clean look.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*mad props*



G_Funk013 said:


> *They have the 2f2f cars where I work. Ill check on it when I go there on Friday. Im pretty sure that they are Sparcos.
> 
> P.S. That is the sweetest 300 ive seen. I give you mad props on that clean look. *



I reallly appreciate the compliments.... Its been two years of steady work to get where I am with her. Still not done. =) Thanks for lookin into it for me, and please try to get the series name..... ie.. comando, apache etc,.... thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks similar to these from Konig/V-Racing

http://konigwheels.com/catalog_subcategory.cfm?CategoryID=3&SubcategoryID=29

There are also a couple Sparco wheels that look similar.
I bet there is some "custom" work done to that one for the movie...


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

That Car is fuckin inbelievable, but yeah the wheel looks like a momo, they have a similar style in theirs. This maye a newb question, but how did you get those flames into your side panels?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Flames*



Playa123 said:


> *That Car is fuckin inbelievable, but yeah the wheel looks like a momo, they have a similar style in theirs. This maye a newb question, but how did you get those flames into your side panels? *


The guy that did my interior cut flames out of semi thick foam, glued them to the panel and then covered the foam flames with the material you see in the pic. It created the raised flames and I think it turned out pretty good. I have ideas for my trunk with the same flames application. Hope this helped.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

lol i just noticed the flames on the door BTW best lookin ZX ive seen all u need now is performance to go with it


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*thanks*



Kalel said:


> *lol i just noticed the flames on the door BTW best lookin ZX ive seen all u need now is performance to go with it *


I would like to do this and have the Turbos mounted like this.... 
CLICK HERE!!!! 

hehehe LoL


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Atomzzz said:


> *I would like to do this and have the Turbos mounted like this....
> CLICK HERE!!!!
> 
> hehehe LoL *


lol, you should throw a pigeon in that bitch


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I went today and saw the steering wheel. It is the V-Racing X3 steering wheel.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tight, good job G_funk


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

that steering wheel is freaking crazy


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

and gay


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Damn doood*



G_Funk013 said:


> *I went today and saw the steering wheel. It is the V-Racing X3 steering wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Job on finding it, I'll let you drive my car one day. I'll be ridin shotgun. Thanks for your dilligence. peace out Atomzzz


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Hey man wassssapppp*



AjRaCeR805 said:


> *tight, good job G_funk *



He kixed sum asss findn that wheel.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Damn doood*



Atomzzz said:


> *Good Job on finding it, I'll let you drive my car one day. I'll be ridin shotgun. Thanks for your dilligence. peace out Atomzzz *


SWEET!!! No Problem.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job Greg, but I found it first....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Its all good in the hood.

You may have found it, but I made sure that it was it. :thumbup:


----------

